# Visual Basic 6 Studio Download



## marcoparker (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Is There Any Place I Can Download The Visual Basic Studio 6 Free.

Tks For Your Help,
Marco


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-b5c5-48f4-8edd-cdf2d29a79d5&displaylang=en


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

That's just a package for running VB6 applications on that link.

I think you need Visual Studio 6 with Visual Basic. That's a Microsoft product and I don't know about free versions. There are trial versions, or if you are a student, you can get it from MSDNAA program for free.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/express/product/default.aspx


----------



## marcoparker (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello ,

Many Thanks To All.

1- Is The Express Version Working With Windows98
2- How Exactly I Can Download A Free Program Being A Student

Marco


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition is mainly for .NET Framework 3.5, and it's not Visual Basic 6. There are many differencies. Anyway I think you can install it on Win98.

If you are a college or university student and your school has an MSDNAA subscription, you can contact your school and get access to the download site. You can get access to tens of Microsoft products for free.


----------

